

Ask HN: What question would tell you where someone's heart is? - muhamm

I'm not speaking anatomically. In an interview situation, regardless of which side of the table you're sitting on, what can you ask to determine what type of person you're dealing with (on a personal level)?<p>The same could apply to a dating situation where you have the difficult task of summing someone up in a short period of time. But I'm primarily concerned with a professional context.<p>Is there a single question you can ask, the answer to which would reveal what type of person you are dealing with and whether you are likely to get along well with that person?
======
bdr
If there's one question that tells you where someone's heart is, it'll be one
_they_ ask, not you.

~~~
SamAtt
I actually think this is an excellent idea. Before you interview them have
them interview you for a couple minutes. We ask questions based on what we
value so by listening to their questions it allows you to determine what they
value.

Even if they try to say what you want to hear they'll be telling you about
themselves because it will tell you what kind of person they think you are
which in turn tells you what kind of person they'd want to work for/with.

------
edw519
"Is there a single question..."

No. And there shouldn't be.

Instead of spending time and energy trying to determine the perfect quesiton,
why don't you just spend that same time and energy actually _talking to
people_.

Talk about anything. Listen as much as you talk. "Engage" them. After 5
minutes of sincere (this is key!) interaction and a half dozen subjects,
you'll probably have a pretty good idea of where their heart is.

A low tech solution that has been working very well forever. All it takes is a
little practice.

OTOH, if you _don't_ do this and probe with a single question, you'll look
phony and won't learn anything.

~~~
frossie
Agree with edw519 entirely. I should add that we always arrange for a
sightseeing tour and meals with interview candidates in order to facilitate
talking on a variety of subjects. These activities are chaperoned not by the
people who will interview them, but people who would work with them if they
got hired. We also give them interview tips, and brief them on the background
and style of the people who will interview them. The best interview is one
without surprises.

(We're not google, we only shortlist 4 people at a time, and hire rarely, so
we can afford to take the time).

------
pierrefar
Whether you get along with that person or not depends on what's important to
you.

There is a great book about body language called What Every Body is Saying by
an ex-FBI agent. Excellent read and be forewarned that you'll start seeing
other people in a very different light. Heck, it will make you think twice
about what and how you say things. On Amazon: [http://www.amazon.com/What-
Every-BODY-Saying-Speed-Reading/d...](http://www.amazon.com/What-Every-BODY-
Saying-Speed-Reading/dp/0061438294) .

------
josh_nyc
"What do you love?"

Seems to work in all kinds of situations. Occam's Razor, anyone?

~~~
anigbrowl
"Exciting new challenges that allow me to maximize my potential!"

As an introvert, I'm wary of requests to articulate such things on demand. I'm
probably not going to tell an interviewer that my greatest pleasures include
cooking with my girlfriend or getting baked and playing with synthesizers.

------
vamsee
I know this is crazy, but I'm going to try to answer that - "If you don't have
to work for money, what would you do?". You'll mostly get untrue answers for
that, but somebody might look at you straight in the eye and actually say
something other than the job you're offering. If it fits your profile, hire
them. If it doesn't, see if you can create one. Honest people are rare :)

------
ericb
Judge them by their actions.

In an interview, ask them if they have any side projects. If they code when
they don't have to, you know where their heart is. In a dating situation... if
they don't call, or stand you up, that is more telling than what they say.
People don't know themselves that well, and have trouble being direct in both
scenarios.

------
vaksel
Star Wars or Star Trek?

------
JoelPM
Vi or Emacs?

------
pj
If you could change one thing about humanity, what would it be?

------
slackerIII
"What is your username on HN?"

------
donw
"Are you the Doctor?"

------
octane
People lie out their ass in interviews. They're also likely to jump ship at
any time in the future for a wide variety of reasons. Maybe they just don't
like the leftovers you bring to work because it stinks up the office. Who
knows. It's called risk, it's real, and if you're an entrepreneur or
businessman you better get used to it.

Ask them a few technical questions to make sure they aren't full of it, use
your gut and intuition, do a probationary contract period, and hire them after
2 or 3 months if they're good. Some successful managers don't even do the
contract period. If you can't successfully judge people at least on a semi-
consistent basis, you might want to try finding a business partner who can.

At some point running a business, you have to learn what "risk" and "unknown"
really means - it means you have no fucking clue what's going to happen. Plan
_for_ outcomes, don't plan _on_ outcomes.

------
jdileo
Hiring the right person is never easy, and your question "where their heart
is" makes it even harder.

I want to give you a question that has served me well for nearly a decade, and
gets as close as possible to your question.

Ask the candidate what they would do if they won the lottery tomorrow.

This question will immediately advise you as to what their core values and
true ambitions are. Certainly this isn't a "tell all", but when evaluated
within a comprehensive interview is valuable information.

